# Maxpedition Monsoon Gearslinger?



## beezaur (Feb 6, 2006)

Anybody have a Maxpedition Monsoon Gearslinger?

http://www.maxpedition.com/product/product_gs_monsoon.htm

What do you think of it?

I want something that is easy on/off that you can get into (to some extent anyway) without taking it off.

Scott


----------



## Deanster (Feb 6, 2006)

Short answer is that these are a well made, easy to carry bag, if they fit your stuff. The 'pyramid' shape is a little odd for most objects that we carry in daily life - it's great for a raincoat, a collection of smaller items, etc, but it's not good for folders, binders, or any kind of square/rectangular stuff. 

I sell Maxpedition as a dealer, but the Monsoon is a bit of an odd duck - I imagine there's a group of people for whom it's perfect, but I don't happen to be one of them - it doesn't really clearly fit any set of needs that I have - my stuff doesn't fit the profile of the bag. I EDC the rectangular Typhoon, a very close cousin of the Monsoon, but with a somewhat more 'standard' shape. 

Super construction, and it's pretty easy to slide the bag around to give access to the left side zipper while wearing the bag. You can also slide it to get the right side zipper, but that's a bit more awkward, at least for me - the angles are odd. Skinny folk might have a bit more luck... 

let me know if you have a more-specific question, and I know there are a couple other members who own and carry the bag on the board - perhaps they can chime in with their experiences.


----------



## eart (Feb 6, 2006)

How well does the single strap work? I've never worn one before. What are the benefits/drawbacks compared to the standard backpacks? Maxpedition's stuff is very cool, I'm looking for a reason to buy one. Maybe we need a pass-around...


----------



## carrot (Feb 7, 2006)

I've carried a few single strap bags before... one similarly shaped to the Monsoon, a few messenger bags. When they get loaded up, they become uncomfortable to carry for long periods of time. How's the Monsoon in that case?


----------



## beezaur (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Deanster.

I would be using it to carry a myriad of geology/surveying tools and instruments, so I think the shape would be fine.

I like the idea of being able to access the side zipper. Do you have access to the main compartment that way, or just a side pocket?

How does it compare for ease of on/off to a regular backpack?

Scott


----------



## Deanster (Feb 7, 2006)

Like most one-strap bags, it's at its best when moderately loaded - the strap is wide and well padded, but it does get awkward when loaded with heavy items - I wouldn't use it to carry a couple six-packs of Coke cans, for example. 

With moderate loads, it's very comfy and stays in place nicely. Backpacks are vastly better for carrying real loads any substantial amount of time. One-strap is fine for light loads as long as need be, and heavier loads for proportionately shorter periods. I find that anything over about 7 or 8 pounds of stuff makes me wish for a backpack in less than half an hour of lugging. Your mileage may vary.

On-off is actually easier than with backpacks - just reach up, pop the strap over your head, and it's off. Alternatively, release the buckle, and it just falls off. The only time the over-your-head maneuver is odd is if you've got head gear - a baseball cap is a little in the way, and a bike helmet can make it near-impossible - but that's what the quick-release buckle is for. 

You can get into the main pocket and the front flap while you're wearing it, but it's a touch awkward - better for reaching in and pulling out a rainshell than for finding a pack of tic-tacs, in that you can get a hand in, but it's a bit hard to get a good view inside the bag, at least for me. 

Worth noting that the one thing I still really don't like about my Typhoon is that it's a left-handed bag, with the single strap set up to run from right shoulder to left waist - it's made this way to avoid getting in the way of all the stuff that people clip on the right side of their belt, from cell phones to flashlight sheaths to concealed weapons, but since I don't carry anything there on a day-to-day basis, I'd really prefer that it oriented the other direction.


----------



## geek (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a Monsoon and wrote rather a lot about it here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/98952&highlight=monsoon


----------



## carrot (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm curious, would an S-type Fatboy Versipack get in the way of using the Monsoon Gearslinger? If so, is it possible to (neatly) mount the Versipack on the Monsoon?


----------



## joffy (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a revival of an old thread, but I was wondering if anyone has had any more comments about the bag. I am wanting to get a similar bag for a multi-purpose use. From cycling to mates places, to walking and carrying my photographic equipment to university to the extensive travelling that I will soon be doing. I like the concept of a messenger bag and currently trying to compare the maxpedition Monsoon to the Molle Tactical Sling bag (can be viewed at http://www.opsgear.com/MOLLE-Tactical-Sling-Bag-Multicam-p/cn-140-008.htm)

I appreciate any help in this.
Joffy


----------



## wfbont007 (Jul 29, 2009)

Talk about bringing back old threads. I have been looking at the Monsoon, Sitka and the Condor Tactical Sling Bag #140. I got the Sitka and the Monsoon today. I don't like the Monsoon for EDC, so I will be ordering the Condor to try.


----------

